# Fire Damaged Hymer 654SL anyone?



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

See some photos of this before somewhere but it's now up for sale on ebay for £24,000 with more photos.... gotta be joking...looks beyond repair to me... Imagine the smell

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hymer-654-SL-...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item19bdae7863

Wonder what happened..nasty...maybe smoking on the loo


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

What a shame, looks a lovely MH.
I guess the owner wasn't insured, a lesson to us all.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, what a terrible shame.

It looks like a dealer is selling and has probably bought from the insurance co. 

I can't imagine it would be an economical repair mainly due to the body damage. Thats without all the smoke damage to the interior.

I have seen them like this in the states and in the end they are cannibalised for the engine/chassis.

Ray.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, good point Ray. I hadn't thought of that. I hope that was the case so at least the last owner would have got paid out as a total loss.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

hymerbeliever said:


> Wonder what happened..nasty...maybe smoking on the loo


Looks more like they left the fridge running on a ferry. :roll:


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Ex Cranhams maybe?


----------

